
Apple Reveals 'Swift Playgrounds' Educational Coding App for iPad - tomduncalf
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/13/apple-reveals-swift-playgrounds/
======
tomduncalf
Was hoping this post would be updated with more info, but apparently not. More
details available at [http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/13/swift-playgrounds-
app/](http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/13/swift-playgrounds-app/) and
[http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/13/apple-launches-swift-
playgr...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/13/apple-launches-swift-playgrounds-
for-ipad-to-teach-kids-to-code/)

------
isseu
He say free as if they almost made it paid

